# Looking for friends to sightsee with!



## Leana (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

I'm in New Zealand for a month to do a placement for university (speech pathology). I'm living in Auckland and would like to be getting out and seeing things on the weekends, but it's so much more fun with other people. Just wondering if anyone else new to the city would like to d some day trips on the weekends. In case you're wondering, I'm 27 and originally from Ottawa, Canada but home at the moment is Brisbane, Australia. I'll be in Auckland till Feb 13th. Leana


----------

